
Valve Anti Cheat Engine reads all the domains you have visited and sends it back - fmavituna
http://www.reddit.com/r/GlobalOffensive/comments/1y0kc1/vac_now_reads_all_the_domains_you_have_visited/?top
======
deluvas
I don't see any proof whatsoever in that discussion that the data is being
sent back to their servers. Sure, it uses the entries somehow, but it's not
known. Looks like typical redditorian pitchfork witchhunt to me.

There even was a guy in there saying you can avoid this by stopping your
dnscache service. Good luck with that.

